# Apostille Question?



## eriver70 (Nov 27, 2008)

If you apply for FM2 does bank statements, Social Security letters, VA letters, birth certificates, etc need to be Apostille? apostille so expensive hahaha

Also for FM3?

Another Question if I just do FM3, does this allow you to open bank account in MX?


thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The only thing we ever had to get apostilled was our marriage certificate when my wife was my dependent on an FM3. Some areas may require an 'official translation' of bank statements, etc. but that is not the case here in Chapala. If you are doing your application at a Mexican consulate, we can't answer your questions because no two consulates seem to have the same requirements. Generally, it is easier to get your FM3/2 in Mexico and avoid having to go through the change of address and registration procedures, which take just as long as getting the document itself. Just come on down on an FMT and request 180 days. That also gives you the ability to 'schedule' your annual renewals at a time convenient to you and not near a Mexican holiday.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It seems every Immigration office is different. In Manzanillo we needed nothing translated .... in fact they fill out the application for you with info from a simple form.

You can open a bank account with an FMT .... but don't even worry about a Mexican bank account for many months. Not necessary


----------



## AdrianR (Sep 19, 2008)

sparks;79050You can open a bank account with an FMT .... but don't even worry about a Mexican bank account for many months. Not necessary[/QUOTE said:


> Excuse me - you CANNOT LEGALLY open a bank account on an FMT alone. Any bank that does so is breaking the law and placing your deposits in jeopardy.
> 
> An FM3 is the minimum requirement for any kind of account with a Mexican bank.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

*Bank accounts*

Adrian - can you cite the law on that requirement please. I know that Bancomer is now opening accounts for people with FMT's in areas where there are a lot of visitors.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

AdrianR said:


> Excuse me - you CANNOT LEGALLY open a bank account on an FMT alone. Any bank that does so is breaking the law and placing your deposits in jeopardy.
> 
> An FM3 is the minimum requirement for any kind of account with a Mexican bank.


A friend opened one at Banamex last year after being here less than a month. I'd like to see the law as well


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

AdrianR said:


> Excuse me - you CANNOT LEGALLY open a bank account on an FMT alone. Any bank that does so is breaking the law and placing your deposits in jeopardy.
> 
> An FM3 is the minimum requirement for any kind of account with a Mexican bank.


Adrian,
If indeed there actually is a law, which is quite possible, one must remember that laws in Mexico are considered to me more like "guidelines"  than the rigidity we see in other parts of the world.

From personal experience I can say that Bancomer (Ajijic) refused to open an account for us when we were awaiting our FM3's, while at another bank, Santander (Jocotepec), the young lady opening an account for us said "it is at the discretion of the bank." 
VerdeVa


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

If you will be living in Mexico full time we always advise clients to have apostilled, translated copies of important documents such as birth certificates, marriage licenses and divorce decrees. Also for studying potential students will need junior high and high school transcripts and a copy of the high school diploma validated, notarized, apostilled and translated. College transcripts do no good. There is a revalidation process from the Secretary of Education. I know as I'm in law school in Guadalajara and am going through the process and foolishly brought my college transcripts. 

As far as bank accounts go Actinver (formerly Lloyd) and Bancomer will open accounts on FMTs.


----------

